# New boat owner.. Towing insurance?



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

I just bought my first powered boat.. a 20' pontoon. Many people have told me I should buy towing coverage. I have heard of BoatUS and Sea Tow. Can any of you recommend one over the other.. or perhaps some other service? I will mainly be cruising around Pensacola and Perdido Bay, occasionally up Perdido river.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Either one is good.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Both are good, I have purchased both over the years.
Sometimes they run sales, or promotions to lower the price.
For a Pontoon on the inside waters, either is good.
Depends on the price.

I just Bought Boat US, as they had a $99 special going.

But yes, the price you pay is well worth it when your motor fails, and it will some day


----------



## admiller (Jul 23, 2016)

Currently, it looks like Sea Tow is $179 and Boat US is $149 for nearly identical coverage.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Try calling Mack's Marina, which is the Boat US provider and ask them for their $99 special


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

yes it's a lot better to have it. I went fishing with a guy I know his motor blew before we got very far maybe a couple of miles. His towing bill without insurance was $800. He was peeved pretty good. He had just got it out of the shop they were suppose to have fixed it. It wasn't mixing the oil & gas.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Does one still cover the boat vs. the individual?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

BoatUS covers the individual if he's borrowing another boat. Not sure about Tow Boat.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

SeaTow member for years. Pensacola office to Super efficient in every aspect. They are my first choice, but probably can't go wrong with either. It will be the best under $200 boat investment you can make annually.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

admiller said:


> Currently, it looks like Sea Tow is $179 and Boat US is $149 for nearly identical coverage.



I just paid my BoatUS bill 183 includes trailer coverage


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

as a tow truck driver, make sure you get the trailer care package. Boatus only pays 50 dollars if you do not have trailer care. most companies wont even show up to check it out for that.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

seatow all the way


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I would think it would depend on how old (and what kind of shape) your engine is in and where you plan to boat.
If your engine is new or pretty new and you are boating not in the Gulf and near shore, I don't know that I would spend the money.


----------



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't think I've ever heard anyone complain about a sea tow/boat us membership. It's an excellent value and peace of mind.


----------



## Shevie (May 15, 2011)

Just joined Boat US/Tow Boat because I've had them in the past and because it was cheaper at $149.00 or so I thought. Now they charge $24.00 "membership fee" so with the $149.00 plan + $24.00 "membership fee" + $14.00 trailer assist your looking at $183.00.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*TowBoatUS Pensacola*


----------

